# Hair Length and MBTI Type UPDATED! :)



## Justmeonhere (Jan 7, 2017)

INFP - Medium. There seems to be a correlation with INFP and long straight hair. I think because it's the typical haircut in rappresentation of mythological creatures like fairies and nymphs. Personally I like medium straight hair, medium curly hair and long curly hair. Long straight hair are a bit.. meh.


----------



## Angelic.sweet (Jun 22, 2015)

ENFP and long! I'm trying to grow in longer (its up to my chest atm)


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

Why don't we get a bald option? ;o
I rock this look! Have you seen my avatar?!


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

short tom cruise
over the ears medium
long around the shoulders
very long shoulder blades+

I think some people on this thread have a very distorted view of what long is. I think particularly FP's all want hair like freakin repunzel and anything around shoulder length is short lololol



Vast Silence said:


> Why don't we get a bald option? ;o
> I rock this look! Have you seen my avatar?!


whenever I see shaved+facial-hair I just think it's somehow slipped down


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

I voted long. My hair length is about 2 inches below my mid-back. Hmm. I thought very long starts at the hip, but it seems like others don't see it that way. Is there a generally agreed standard?


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 14, 2015)

I have short hair. It's a short pixie cut, although it's gotten quite long at the top. I hate having long hair, it's so hard to style and takes forever to dry and tangles yadayadayada~~~


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

My brother (ISFJ) and I are having a hair growing competition. According to the definitions in this poll, my brother has long hair and I have very long hair. It's a _Samson_ thing for my brother. It's a hidden feminine sensuality thing for me. I prefer to keep my "power" bridled up in a bun with a huge a** lobster claw throughout the day. Only letting it down and cup around my breasts just before bedtime.


----------



## Holli (Jun 13, 2017)

INTP

Long because that means I'd have to go get it cut ... and I never want to make the time to do that. When I do, I usually lop off 8-12 inches at a time and then go back 1-2 years later to do it again.

It's getting annoyingly long right now and clogging up the shower, so I probably should get it cut. Still long enough to fit in a ponytail, though.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

INTJ and "undercut", i.e. both short and medium/long


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

INTJ and my hair reaches just below my shoulders. I'm not sure if it can grow past that as I usually chop it off and start again.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> It would seem a lot of FPs and TJs like their hair long.
> I wonder if it has something to do with similar senses of aesthetic and possibly nostalgia?


Hmmmm... are you sure about that? A sense of nostalgia could also be liking your hair short, especially if you used to have it short. Also I would like it long so I can have a plait again without the hairband rubbing against my back, all the time


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Long. My hair is my only attractive feature, IMO, being naturally platinum blonde. It is also loosely wavy. Long, it has a soft tussled look. Short, it looks largely straight, BUT sticks up in spots and is a real dog to manage.

I take a ton of heat over my hair length. I guess "at my age", it's supposed to be purple-grey, short and permed. 

I am an ENFP. Fuck convention!


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> Hmmmm... are you sure about that? A sense of nostalgia could also be liking your hair short, especially if you used to have it short. Also I would like it long so I can have a plait again without the hairband rubbing against my back, all the time


By nostalgia, I meant history nostalgia albeit we've never actually been present at the time (ancient Greece, Elizabethan, Victorian era etc.)


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> By nostalgia, I meant history nostalgia albeit we've never actually been present at the time (ancient Greece, Elizabethan, Victorian era etc.)


That's an interesting phenomenon. I have never really heard of someone feeling nostalgic about a certain era or period of time where they have never existed. Tell me more about that.


----------



## Klutch817 (Jan 27, 2017)

ENTJ Male, very long. Like, it goes just past my mid-back area. An actual conversation at work: 

Jimmy: Hey, Nick, you ever have to worry about split ends?
Me: Uhhh, what ARE they again, and why are they a problem?
Julia: "Why are split ends a problem?!" Lemme tell you something Nick, split ends make your hair look all frizzy and dry, like this! YOU clearly don't have to worry about that, it's unfair! Your hair is all healthy, and shiny, it naturally curls, and UGH! I'm jealous of your hair!
Emmanuel: That's how you know you've made it, if a girl is jealous of your hair!


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

FJ, answered medium. It's pretty much to the middle of my upper back, below shoulder blades.


----------



## FemmeOnTheProwl (Oct 4, 2017)

Nearly waist length. It's one of my most prized possessions. 

ISTP


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

INTJ 

Long


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Feeler. Upper middle back.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

I have long hair but I really want it short. Long hair is such a hassle, and I honestly think I look better with a bob.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

FJ - Mine is medium. Though I used to keep hearing it being referred to as "long". Compared to other boys I suppose it was but it only ever got to about shoulder length before my dad would snip it.


----------



## OnceUponAPrincess (Mar 23, 2021)

ISTP and Long. I wear it between shoulder and mid-back length. I've used dye and different highlights over the years, but the length stays about the same.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm a TP and my hair is thick, so it is basically short, but still medium. I'm not easy to pigeonhole.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

ENTJ, very long. The tip is a couple of inches past my waist right now. It grows like mad, over an inch a month during the summer months, so it's not unusual for me to hack it off to below my shoulder blade after it grows past my ass, only to have it back to ass length in a couple of years. While we all have super thick hair in the family, no one else's hair grows at sonic speed. It's an asset after a bad haircut but most often, is a pain to maintain.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I've had different lengths of hair over the years. Long/very long, medium, Bob size, short.

I remember I had quite long hair when I was about 10,it was down to my waist if I remember. When I was an older teenager it was just above my lower lumbar area. 
I also have had it medium during that time too.

When I was 18 I decided to cut my long hair to medium just below or above the shoulders. Hasn't been super long since. Mostly, short-medium. Right now it's medium, just above my shoulders. Am growing it out.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Snowflake Minuet said:


> This is an updated, fixed up version of the first thread. Below is the OP copied from the first thread for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have shoulders length hair now, but I save for long hair again and I use hair exstentions too at times. When I was a small kid I had short hair.


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

ENFP, Long hair. 

When I was younger, I used to always maintain shoulder-length haircuts, wouldn't go shorter nor longer.
Because of my thick curly hair; short bobs were a no-no, and long hair would be super hard to take care of.
I started to like growing my hair (and chop it off once it reaches a certain length) when I was 17. 

Even though I'm liking my hair, I'm exciting to chop it off ASAP! If only my hairstylist was in the country, I would've already got my cut. But... oh well. Right after I submit my final project, I'll cut my hair shoulder-length as a celebration!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

See my signature below at the very end.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

the thing is because of covid and because of barbers being closed for like months here... They haven't been open since october, everyone's hair is very long unless they do it theirselves.

My hair has never been this long lol AND I LOVE IT. MY HAIR IS PRECIOUS.


----------



## chamomile tea (Apr 18, 2021)

FJ and my hair is long! I really love medium to long hair, I love how cute pigtails look with medium hair. ^ ^ 

Just recently got a trim yesterday and some nice hair treatment~
Thinking about dyeing it a light brown !


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> the thing is because of covid and because of barbers being closed for like months here... They haven't been open since october, everyone's hair is very long unless they do it theirselves.
> 
> My hair has never been this long lol AND I LOVE IT. MY HAIR IS PRECIOUS.


I read that the mullet was back in fashion from the eighties. I guess that has to do with Covid 19 
And also that series about that zoo owner btw.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I think mullets are ugly. Lol. Idc if they're in style.

But I like long hair on people.


----------



## Joncoynie (Jul 9, 2021)

I have long hair down to my waist. Sometimes I feel that it is hard for me to take care of it. But I don't want to wear my hair short, I don't think I'd be comfortable with a brazier hairstyle. 
Let me tell you a little bit about my grooming. Long hair is more tangled and harder to comb. Hair needs to be combed from the bottom, gently separating the strands and unraveling the knots. When brushing, the main recommendation is not to brush wet hair, even slightly damp hair. If you are afraid of not detangling your hair, brush it after applying olaplex no 9 balm or mask.


----------

